# Diamond Dove breathing heavily, green poop



## Laila_Habibti (Dec 9, 2011)

Monday I had Molly and her parents kept at a friends house. The next day they were at another friends house. I sold her parents and Molly returned home with me to her cage. But I had to leave for a day so I took Molly with me in the carrier. Well when I brought her back home and placed her in the cage she seemed fine. 

The next day -friday- I gave Molly a bath. After the bath I noticed she started to breathe a bit heavy. I thought it was stress of the bath but today she seems to be breathing heavy still and I don't know why.

Yesterday and today I have had a fever and tried to not interact with bird at all because I don't want to get her sick. But her and her cage is still in the room with me.

I can't think of anything that would cause a problem other than stress or me getting her sick. Or environmental temperature changes. Perhaps drinking soiled water. I try to keep the water cleaned constantly but she liked to perch on the bowl and soil it. (I will need to get a water shield.)

Her stools today seem to be a bit green.
She was preening. I am worried about her because her beak is open and she is breathing heavily. Looking at her right now she is moving around and perched on the ledge of her cage.

What do you think could be wrong with my sweet Molly? 

I would take her to a vet but its very cold out and the vet is far away, I don't think I want to transport Molly for fear of stress. 

Other information: She was born October 15,2011. I keep her cage and the room very clean. The heat is always at 72 degrees F or a little bit higher. She seems to be healthy other than the stools and breathing. But I am worried.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I am so sorry to read little Molly is not well.
Sometimes they come down with those mistery illnesses and they are so hard to treat.
Could be she have gotten a virus, from you or from where she has been those past days. Could be bacteria, could be she aspirated.
Maybe a vet consult would not be a bad idea. For now keep her warm and you can give her some steam treatments. Boil some water and put is in front of her cage while the cage is covered on all sides with a blanket or big towel. If you have a smaller cage or carrier to put her in that would be easier.
The droppings might be the way they are because she might not be eating enough.
Also keep her hydrated. 
Do you have any antibiotics on hand?

Reti


----------

